

The problem with incubators - vibhavs
http://www.cdixon.org/?p=729

======
pg
This sounds like an article from 1998. Are there still any incubators that
work this way? Certainly none of YC-like seed firms that sometimes get called
"incubators" do.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
I think <http://sproutbox.com/> is sort of doing this with a mix of a YC-like
seed firm. When talking to anyone about YC and programs like it, I really try
my hardest to make sure people realize it's not an incubator.

------
byrneseyeview
This seems to be arguing that they're at the wrong point on a continuum. But
there can be more than one "right" part of a continuum as well -- the model of
a small, focused team works, but plenty of big companies use huge numbers of
less-focused teams, and those _also_ work.

The incubator model could be another local maximum.

